# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Сухие отношения

## Анна С.

Харе Кришна, Вирочана дас!
Благодарю за такую возможность, получить от Вас консультацию! Ваши ответы очень вдохновляющие, поэтому я решилась создать данную тему.
Мы с мужем сухие люди на проявление своих чувств. Нежности, улыбки при разговоре. Муж всегда был серьезным человеком, его не интересуют развлечения, только полезные и практичные вещи. Он серьезен в разговоре, редко улыбается со мной. И я веду себя в разговоре также. Отражаю его поведение. Вместо того чтобы своей женской лаской делать его мягче. А у меня эти качества в минимальном количестве присутствуют, не развиты. И мне сложно их развивать, чувствуя строгость, серьезность со стороны мужа. 
Мои недостатки на этом не заканчиваются. Я не очень хорошая хозяйка, я не умею правильно использовать время, и нет самоорганизованности, плохо стараюсь над этим работать. 
Возможно он был бы мягче ко мне, если бы видел какие-то положительные изменения в моем поведении. Хотя у него такое поведение в природе, а значит ему самому сложно проявлять себя по-другому. Я знаю что муж находится под психической энергией жены. У нас наверное так, но я тоже чувствую себя зависимой от его настроения. Да, я сама холодна, и с чего ему быть другим. Замкнутый круг получается. Я виновата, я плохо стараюсь, он лучший муж, я плохая жена. Как мне измениться.. Наверное какие-то глубокие самскары здесь задействованы.
С уважением к Вам.

----------


## Анна С.

Если можно, я добавлю сюда один вопрос. Что вы можете сказать о хранении своих личных дневников, их не меньше 20, стоит ли от них избавиться? До замужества вела записи.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА  Анна. Спасибо Вам за подробное письмо, за вопрос, и за доверие. Я сразу скажу Вам, что на такие вопросы отвечать письменно сложно и НЕЭФФЕКТИВНО! Поэтому, я могу Вам предложить консультацию, встречу в Скайпе. Это более практичный подход, т. к. тема очень большая. Мне нужно о многом спросить Вас и многое рассказать.

Поэтому, если Вас устраивает вариант с консультацией, то напишите мне об этом 27 июня ( до этого я буду в командировке) Мои адреса – virochan@mail.ru    В Контакте – Валерий Хлопцев, Скайп – virochan61. 

Если вариант с консультацией в Скайпе не подходит, то я попробую ответить Вам письменно.

Я желаю Вам счастья!

----------

